# The Wife at Christmas



## Welshtyke

It is said many times by men "What do I get the wife for Christmas" It never sounds right and always derogatory.

The usual bottle of smells or CD etc. does seem an empty gesture.

Hence my wife and I have decided not to send each other Christmas presents because we can buy what we want when we want.

For Christmas we are now going to start to choose something special together, be it a gift, an experience etc. but wrapped up in love.


----------



## Maneo

We place a $25 limit (excluding tax) on our Christmas spending for each other. It makes us much more creative finding (or making) gifts for one another and staying to that $ limit.


----------



## jld

I think taking the family on a trip for Christmas (in lieu of individual gifts) sounds like a lot of fun! 

Where do you think you'll go?


----------



## lifeistooshort

We don't usually either, but this year we agreed to do something small for each other and see who could be more creative. I think we both did pretty well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer

I'd happily accept an orgasm for Xmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore

I'm different I guess. I like getting gifts from him and he from me even though we could buy our own gifts. We've decided to keep doing the things we did when we were courting...going out together alone, giving gifts. To me it makes no sense to spend hours shopping for others when I don't get something for the person who matters most to me. It's the thought behind the gesture that matters to me. Some of the best gifts he's given me have been inexpensive and a few were expensive.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *soulseer said:* *I'd happily accept an orgasm for Xmas.*


 I had to laugh reading this.. this is how I talk to my husband.. just give me an orgasm Baby and I'm happy !- and don't miss it on a special day.. or I might BITE YOU !

Having a larger family....it's about the kids on Christmas morning...we only get so many years with them... they appreciate it more so... the opening of things... neither of us are gift people... it's at the bottom of our love languages...we are both time & touchers...this is where we FEEL the Love..



> *Welshtyke said*: *Hence my wife and I have decided not to send each other Christmas presents because we can buy what we want when we want.
> 
> For Christmas we are now going to start to choose something special together, be it a gift, an experience etc. but wrapped up in love.*


I like the "planning an experience" idea... I'd rather go to a new restaurant, do a Romantic overnighter ..for his Birthday, no gift to unwrap -I planned a Dance.... I did write some mush in a card though... it's all about our time together, creating a new memory ....a







in years to come... when it comes to buying for ourselves...we'd rather just shop together...and do it hand in hand.


----------



## over20

My Dh husband is a complete giver. He always remembers Valentines day, Mother's day, & Sweetest day. I did not want anything from him this year. I have everything I could ever want or need from him. I did give him an ice fishing charter package this year. A chance for him and our 18 year old son to get away on a guys weekend. 

Two of our son's friends have lost their father's just before Christmas... It breaks my heart...I want my two men in my life to make great memories...life is so short


----------



## heartsbeating

Each to their own, whatever suits you as a couple.

There's not much I really need and I'm usually more encouraging of buying something for our home together. We have done this previously, along with exchanging gifts to one another. I do enjoy considering what he'd like though and giving him gifts. I also enjoy receiving what he chooses for me. 

Quite a few years ago, gifts from 'Santa' started appearing under our tree. Being Santa gifts meant they weren't part of any Xmas budget we might have considered (that's not Santa's strong point). I like (and becoming accustomed to) this cheeky side-step and seeing the 'From Santa' gifts. This year I tuned into my husband's giving frequency and danced along. Sure enough, a gift from Santa made an appearance this year with something for our home... and then... to hubs' surprise, there was another gift from Santa (booyah!) in the form of tickets to a music concert. It will be fun to go together!


----------



## Gomerpyle

We don't have any pattern. Totally ignored it this year.


----------



## Wiltshireman

Deciding what gift to get your partner is a nice problem to have.

Like most in the developed world my wife and I have everything that we "need" and most of the things that we "want" so the gifts that we give each other for Christmas have become just "tokens".

We do exchange a small gift (£20 / $33) but my main gift to my wife is me doing the majority of the festive cooking (just the 7 of us Christmas Day but it was 3 courses for 12 on Boxing Day).


----------



## Mrs. T

Welshtyke said:


> For Christmas we are now going to start to choose something special together, be it a gift, an experience etc. but wrapped up in love.


I love your way of thinking!!!:smthumbup:


----------

